# Almera Upgrade



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im loving it all
the hood isnt really my style, but i love the rest...espeically the rear bumper 

nice work :thumbup:

here is what it used to look like


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

very nice car, and it's 4 door at that! Look's really good though!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

WHOA IT'S A SMART CAR! NO A GO-CART! NO!!! It's a cool lookin Almera!

Nice job


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i love it! how much you want for? I'll go... $3


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

hood is the differency between most modified cars in turkey..
i dont like it too because it is not useful while driving 
but looks good in my opinion...

i will change the spoiler because it shows the car very high...
i smaller spoiler will show back side more muscled... in my opinion..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

agreed

smaller spoiler would be an improvement


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

i think i will use original almera spoiler


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


>


i like this spoiler a lot


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that car is sick, but lose those gay ass jeans! haha


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Very nice, but I agree a smaller spoiler would make it look a little bit more sleeker.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice car..got ne more pics


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride. i wish they sold those in the u.s.


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

particles are hand made by us by fiberglass

i have no more pictures now saturday night there will be a party and i will be there 
after that i can upload pictures....


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

we had a party and i take a few photos there 
as soon as possible i will upload them


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

i wish i had one... 
the spoiler on top of the other spoiler thing has to go though.
the front looks mean and I like it a lot.


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

i could not upload the new photos yet sorry for them
up spoiler has gone


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

Photos from redline party


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

now i have two different project about my almera 1.5...
one is about engine modification
other is about car audio system

about audio system may be i will change subwoofers by double kicker L7 38 cm and double kicker 1200.1 ampli.
or with some more money i want to change the engine by primera gt engine...
but i must look for that..
and i think it will be very hard work for me..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good
as always

so much custom work :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> i love it! how much you want for? I'll go... $3



I got $5 on it! :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

gotta hand it to you.....your dash and guages.............lil slice of heaven :thumbup:


----------

